# Rumor: Jeff Van Gundy is retiring



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... according to the New York Post. Apparently he had his mind made up for weeks.

Link


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

NYPost = unreliable source for bball news. We'll see what happens to JVG...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ... according to the New York Post. Apparently he had his mind made up for weeks.
> 
> Link


He's retiring just like Stan Van Gundy retired.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, if he had already decided he was retiring before the playoffs, then that explains his coaching job during them... 

I think he is toast. One thing that came to mind is that whomever takes over this time will not have the benefit of Carroll Dawson getting them every possible decent player they can find to fit a pet "system".

Just find an offense, OK???


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I dont know why but I want JVG to stick around. He made his legacy here as a defensive coach and his coaching while Yao was out got us into the playoffs and the 5th best record


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I recall when the Jazz beat us early in the season, JVG said something like Utah won because they played a balanced game. The executed throughout the series and played consistent basketball to out us in a 7 game series. The fact that they did this against overwhelming odds favoring the Rockets further credits them for the win.

I think we need balance to fully appreciate what McGrady, Yao and Battier can offer us. JVG isnt a balanced coach.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I think he is actually retiring


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's confirmed by ESPN?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mateo just made a thread in the General board saying he heard it from ESPN... maybe it is true?

wow... I mean, I get mad at Gumby's stupid decisions, but I've kinda grown attached to him... it's not gonna be the same without Gumby at the helm 

We'll miss you Jeff









At this point, I can only picture brother Stan as a suitable replacement. Or maybe Terry Porter, I liked him w/ Milwaukee and he can definitely teach our guards a thing or 2 about running the point. He's an assistant with Detroit right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the timing on this works out horribly. phil jackson wont be available for another year.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Jeff Van Gundy is Retiring


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

it's still not confirmed, espn was just citing NYP


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> the timing on this works out horribly. phil jackson wont be available for another year.


Sign a coach to a one year deal, see how it works and then fire him... 


Yah i know, wont happen...


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Give Rick Adelman a one-year contract.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hmm, if we do sign adelman, there is a chance that bonzi might stick around


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We need to go after Adelman. He knows how to use a up tempo half court type style with good movement, and knows how to use good passing bigs (Webber, Divac)


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Adelman for head coach.. I like. Anyone is else is really a bad fit or not good enough.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Better JVG "retire" than get fired. At least there is no shame in "retiring."


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Adelman is known for playoff meltdowns. It started in Portland. But this may be one of those things like "McGrady is a loser".


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

T-Mac said he loves the guy and hopes that he stays at Houston, i think that has something to do with picking the coach.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Now I think it's true that JVG will leave soon, it's not just rumors. I just read an interview in a Chinese sports newspaper (it's a very reliable newspaper) with Yao. When the reporter said "I heard JVG would retire because Rockets didn't get out of the 1st round" Yao responsed "Yeah, I know that too."

That's a very informative interview, I am waiting for Pryuen to translate it into English. Yao said in it that he didn't get JVG sometimes either, he said the Rockets bench player had been becoming worse and worse in this season and he didn't understand why JVG didn't play Snyder who could be very useful in this series.

Yao also said he was going to have another surgery soon, somebody trampled on his toe and it was infected again


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

What if we got Rick carlise?(sp)


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm pleased to see him go. Even with the front office's conitinual inability to get a point guard who won't get abused defensively or a power forward to defend the opponent's best post player in order to relieve Yao, we still had the tools to win this series but we didn't, and a significant part of that can be blamed on JVG.

Credit to his defensive masterminding but in my opinion our offence was simply too stagnant. When Yao couldn't establish position deep in the post, wouldn't it have made sense to have players cutting to the basket off the ball, when Yao has the height, vision and passing ability to find these players? It makes extra sense when you consider noone but T-Mac on this team can create off the dribble (and there are even question marks over T-Mac's ability to do so like he could in the past). Running those sort of plays would have got T-Mac some easy baskets and we could even have bedded an athlete like Kirk Snyder into the system, but JVG never tried to. 

Basically what i'm trying to say is JVG failed because in my opinion Houston didn't have the talent not to try to play to its existing players' strengths.


----------

